# Managing two LOs....



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

Posting here - have already posted in the other section but might get a bit more here.

Just looking for a few tips from those with more than one. Our LO is 14 months and has been home around 3 months. We have a great routine and manage just fine. No.2 will be arriving in the next 6 weeks and is significantly younger - will only be 3/4 months on placement.

My biggest concerns are the logistical ones - like getting up in the mornings with two etc. I shower in the mornings as I'm NOT a morning person and it wakes me up. I know we'll find a routine for all of us but I'm just looking for advice / tips / encouragement. The age gap is less than a year so both are very much still 'babies' and whilst LO s nearly walking, we're still not quite there meaning lots of carrying / crawling and putting washing out etc is awkward when the grass is wet etc and she is always putting everything in her mouth, can't wait until that stage passes!

Puddlesuit is on order for her, and I will use my baby carrier a lot for no.2. No.1 is learning a bit more independence I.e. self feeding a bit etc, but like I say, she's still a baby really and petite fit her age.

So any advice from those with two teeny-weenies in terms of managing stuff? 

Thank you

MummyElf x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I shower before my husband leaves for work.  Both mine are very much walking and they cause absolute chaos in the bathroom when I'm in the shower or trying to use the toilet.  Hubby and I get up and get one baby changed/on potty and dressed each.  I then wash them and do their teeth while hubby's in the shower.  It's a complete pain in the backside because whichever one isn't on my lap has hands into absolutely everything they shouldn't have in the bathroom but we just try and blast it quickly.  I bring them down and give them milk while hubby gets dressed, then he watches them while he eats breakfast and I have a shower.  Then he goes out and I'm on my own.  Getting meals ready I usually have to put Bladelet in a play pen because he just won't leave anything alone while I'm in the kitchen, Wyxling will sit and watch the TV.  Bladelet used to play with his toys and amuse himself on his own but no longer does.  He is just competing with Wyxling for my attention.  Neither of them play on their own really which of course means everything takes three times as long as it should and I actually get almost no time to play with them!  Hopefully as yours are a bit younger they will be more cooperative, and less mobile.

Feeding two isn't that inconvenient, but it does make it hard to have family meals.  I often have to feed both of mine - Wyxling wants to be fed because Bladelet is - and I just eat separately.  I can just about manage breakfast or lunch with them, but dinner I eat later.  We used to do family meals with Wyxling but it really doesn't work well if I want to get any of my own dinner.  Neither of them want hubby to feed them.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Wyxie this is very helpful - it is the morning thing I'm trying to work out more than anything as I don't think evening showers will work. We have dogs so DH walks them first things but he may just have to walk them that bit earlier so he can help me. The other thing is LO has her milk on waking and will happily drink it in her cot from her sippy cup so this might work....I've been doing this the last few days. We're putting babycams up so thinking I could watch her from the shower via the iPad, or just stck every noisy toy going in her cot so she can play and I can hear her playing. My obvious concern is that she is at a 'helpful' age and I can see no.2 having toys landing on his head etc if I'm not constantly watching. 

I'm not so worried about the rest of the day, just mornings. When it comes to bath time DH will bath one and I the other whilst no.2 is still so small. Once she's walking I'll also be able to take both to the car together, carrying him and holding her hand....hence my enthusiasm for her to walk! People say it makes it harder but she crawls like lightning and is into everything anyway because she's cruising and balancing expertly, so she may as well be walking. At least then she can walk with me to the garden to hang out washing whilst I carry him in the sling, etc etc.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

I was discussing this with my friend recently as she's expected no 2 and only has 15months gap between the two boys (BC). Things that we thght would work is no 2 in the car seat in the house, then lift no 1 into car and go back to door to get no 2 (depending if you park on driveway).

The car seat straight to buggy helps too.

Other ideas were pre making dinners & freezing at weekend (when no 2 is weaning then just get a small hand blender).

Also I find the squirmy yoghurts great as toddlers can eat themselves whilst u feed no 1. 
HTH


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I had one of those play centres (like a baby walker but not on wheels) which i used to post DS into when i needed to do stuff or i didnt want him to be mobile (he was crawling when he arrived) it was really useful.
I couldnt be doing with trying to shower in the morning waaay too complicated and stressful so always showered at night ..in peace!! you might want to practice learning a new technique to wake up!! freezing flannels on the face??
you might find its a non issue anyway..depends on what time no.2 wakes up in the morning..you wont really get a routine going till he arrives..
my top tip would be to babyproof as much as you can and then whatever is going on, wherever it is happening, you know that they arent getting into mischief/danger..create zones if need be with stair gates/doors to pen them in safe areas! Upstairs i used to have the two kids bedrooms open for business but my bedroom and bathroom doors shut plus the stairgate on..so they could run about between  the bedrooms and along the landing in complete safety with all their toys/books and stuff
keep little baskets of toys and books in every room/area so that theres always something to amuse. also rotate toys..and keep some  toys out of sights up high so you can bring them out like a fairy godmother when you need a moment to get something done..ta da! google 'treasure baskets' for some ideas..
i found a funpod very useful in the kitchen..google 'little helper' or 'funpod'
getting in and out the car i would put the eldest in first and get them strapped in..stick a music cd on then go back for baby already strapped in car seat and carry to car..then run round house like mad thing getting yourself ready whilst they are amused. thats assuming you can park on your drive...
if you havent ordered waterproof feet for the puddlesuit you might want to..ebay maybe? if she's not yet walking her feet will get sopping crawling about and it might be a little while before she can manage wellies..


hope that helps..am having a little reminisce about mine being so small..they are way too big these days  


kj x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi

when my 2 were that little, 1 mobile (or nearly) i would put the older 1 in the car first and make sure he was strapped up, so he couldnt get into mischief and then collect the baby from the house and strap him up.  when getting them out, i would put the baby in the pram/buggy first, leaving the more mobile child strapped up, not getting into mischief, and then when the baby was secure, get the older 1 out.

cant help on the showering in the morning, cos i always waited till the evening so dh could have them both as the logistics of not watching them or having them in the bathroom with me was an absolute nightmare.

feeding, you soon get into the rhythm of feeding 2 at the same time. i would advise you make packed lunches up for older child. thats luch sorted in case you giving a bottle when older 1 gets hungry - makes them feel really grown up 

one other thing , probably been said already thouif possible let your older lo, get the nappy and nappy cream and try to involve her as much as possible in the care of baby.  might help with any jealousies that may arrive.  and above all

congratulations on no2. fabulous news 

xxxx


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you! All sound advice!

Keemjay - Lol - love the freezing flannel on the face idea! It may come to that! Like you say, until no.2 arrives I'm not going to know how it's going to be. I had a long list of worries about no.1, none of which came true! 

Thanks Gertie - I batch cook all of LOs meals and will do the ice cube weaning thing with no.2 when the time comes.

Unfortunately we don't have a drive so it will be a case of trying to get both in the car together or putting one in, locking the car, and going back for the second, or sling one and carry one. I like the CD idea. Other thing is DH works from home some days which is when I have the car so he can supervise one or carry one each to the car.

It's going to be interesting!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi MummyElf,

No words of wisdom, but just to say I've been reading this thread with interest  
We have a (just turned) 4 year old, and our 2nd lo will be about 14 mths when she comes home.
Not quite the same but will bring different challenges I'm sure 

Lots of luck for 6 weeks time   

Anj x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Re carrying them, carrying 2 for short distances isn't actually that hard, especially with a baby carrier, and while it's not ideal you can do it if you have to.  It's a lot easier than holding one who's really seriously fighting for any length of time.  I've taken Bladelet and Wyxling (whose combined weight is almost half my own) out of toddler group and walked 100 yards to the car with Bladelet in the baby carrier, and Wyxling, board rigid and mid tantrum, under one arm.  I wouldn't want to have to do that every day, but if I can do it anyone can!  I also often carry both up and down the stairs - Wyxling suddenly decides she wants to be my "lillet" baby, and refuses to walk - without baby carrier.  Not great for my knees mind you.

Don't expect too much from l/o walking to start with.  They tend to decide to sit down and/or crawl randomly in whatever direction they want to for quite a while, and managing that without picking them up is quite difficult!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I thought of something today!
we used to do what we called 'divide and conquer' at the weekend (and sometimes in the evenings as dh got home early back then 4.30 pm woo hoo  ) basically we would have a child each and one would stay home with theirs and the other would take theirs out to the park/shops. it just made a lovely breather, 2 can be bl00dy hard work and just having 1 or 2 for an hour was (still is!) bliss! it just gave everyone some space. additionally it also gave each child some 1-1 time which was great for both of them. I dont think i would have managed without doing it!
kj x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Haha - I like 'divide and conquer'! X


----------

